

Help scale the npm registry - davidbanham
https://scalenpm.org/

======
malone
Yesterdays discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6802203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6802203)

------
confused_npm
Check this out...

* Commercial PaaS hosting firm, nodejitsu, is asking for donations to pay (or help to pay) for the costs of running npm.

* Nodejitsu uses Joyent infrastructure to host npm and is a Joyent partner ([http://www.joyent.com/partners/nodejitsu](http://www.joyent.com/partners/nodejitsu))

* Nodejitsu plan on using said funds to purchase additional resources at Joyent, where npm is currently hosted.

* Joyent own the trademark for Node.js

Er, say what?...

~~~
daleharvey
npm isnt hosted at joyent, npm isnt wrtten in node, its CouchDB, theres more
details @ [http://blog.nodejs.org/2013/11/26/npm-post-
mortem/](http://blog.nodejs.org/2013/11/26/npm-post-mortem/)

Even if it were, not sure what the issue would be, npm is a public service
that costs money to run, they are asking for money from people who use that
service.

------
colinbartlett
I would be glad to donate bitcoin if they accepted it.

------
blibble
they'd be able to handle webscale if they redesigned their platform using
node.js

